# So whats everyone making for Thanksgiving dinner?



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 11, 2009)

I was just sitting here thinking how hungry I am and started wondering what all you good folks would be cooking, baking and whipping up for your Turkey day?






I'm having Honey Baked spirel cut ham (free from work yupyup)

Candied sweet potatos

Mashed red potatos

Sweet corn

Got to have some seasoned stuffing even without the turkey

Green beans

Yeast rolls

Pumpkin pie and whipped cream

Yuuuuummmmmm!

You all have your dinner menu already? Please share!!!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 11, 2009)

Will be easy here not cooking anything special Raven will not be here for the holiday so no point in cooking for myself. Thank goodness Jack in the Box is open LOL


----------



## Bess Kelly (Nov 11, 2009)

Small dinner here, also. I have several "family" challenges right now



Son & wife are separated (no kids), son "may" show...DIL going to her brother's. So, it looks like self, daughter, grdtr and my mom. Actually, I'm only cooking because of my mom. She lives alone at 85 and "expects" us to get together......don't want her to cook & fuss with her current health issues. Means she'll drive out here and stay a day or two (only 50 miles) and we'll have a heavy dinner with a long visit.





So, a turkey breast, dressing, veggies, etc. Sure nothing like the dinners of past family with 20-30 there. That's been a while, so used to the scaled down version -- and like it!! I tell ya what, a visit to a good buffet would sure fit the bill for me.


----------



## Rocket's mom (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a large family and we always have a HUGE Thanksgiving dinner. Here's our typical menu:

fried turkey

ham

mashed potatoes & gravy

corn

green beans

dressing

oyster casserole

sweet potato casserole

broccoli casserole

mac & cheese

yeast rolls

pumpkin pie

coconut cream pie

chocolate cream pie

I know I'm forgetting something because this doesn't seem like enough! LOL!!!


----------



## dgrminis (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I am not cooking we go to my grandma's house every year - well I guess we all help with the cooking but the menu consists of....

Baked turkey

Ham

Sausage links (my great uncle makes them and they are delicious)

sweet potatoes

mashed potatoes and gravy

corn - either on the cob or canned - not sure which this year

green bean cassarolle

potato cassarolle -- cant think of the name but they are cheesy potatoes with corn flakes on top

vegtable tray - carrots, celery, pickles, cherry or grape tomatoes, bell peppers, etc.

jello with fruit

stuffing (my grandma makes it and it is the best)

Frog eyes - they are dill pickles wrapped in ham and cream cheese and cut into slices

Angel food cake with strawberries and whipped cream

chocolate cake

Pies - generally pumpkin, chocolate cream, coconut cream, and several fruit pies

I know there is alot more but I cant think of what else -- I know it is all delicious though and I look forward to holiday eating all year long...


----------



## REO (Nov 11, 2009)

I always make dinner for me & hubby.





I hope to make the same this year.

A turkey

dressing

corn

rolls & butter

taters & Gravy

cranberry sauce.

maybe a pumpkin pie!


----------



## Marty (Nov 12, 2009)

So far we'll have 6 coming and the door will be open for anyone else that can join us so come on!

I do all the cooking, baking, and the dishes washing too!

There will be h'orderves but not sure exactly yet but we'll start at noon with spinach dip stuffed in bread, baby weiners with cheese, crackers and cheese, assorted nuts, candies, and not sure what else at this time

Main Dish at 2:00

Butterball Turkey

stuffing

gravy

mashed potatoes

green beans

corn

cranberry

broccoli and cheese

dinner rolls

Desert: (Home made by me and Sara Lee)





Apple

pumpkin pie

alamode / ice cream or whipped creme

jello mold

Then this stuff I make that doesn't seem to have a name:

cook up a serving of rice and let stand in the fridge over night

next day right before serving:

Mix in a container of cool whip

can of drained fruit cocktail

mix in mini marshmellows

nuts are optional

add cherry on top

serve in pretty glass pudding dishes

its very decorative and very sweet!

Nap by 4:00

Stomach ache from 6:00 to midnite


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 12, 2009)

Uuuuuuuummmmmmmmm



:BigGrin





Gona have to add some yummies to my list. Have to print this off for my shopping list!!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 12, 2009)

We're pretty traditional when it comes to Thanks Giving. I'm cooking this year and trying to make clean up easier. So I went to the dollar store and bought one of those aluminum roasting pans that you can throw away afterwards. Dishes will still be nice china tho. Here's what we're having.

12 lb. turkey

cornbread stuffing

brown gravy (I mix in the juices of the turkey)

jellied cranberry

yams

fresh green beans or if I can't find them it will be some kind of corn/pea mix

buttered rolls

pumpkin pie

sparkling cider

coffee


----------



## Katiean (Nov 12, 2009)

This year everyone is going other directions. My youngest brother has a new house so he is invitig his in-laws. So we are out. My other brother has a room mate that is a party kill so she is not allowed here. He does have a wife and she thinks we are not the best people on earth. Oh well. Then my sister is in OR. So it will be mom and me. I am cooking the following;

Turkey

stuffing

cranberry sauce

fruit salad

candied sweet potatos

peas and pearl onions in cream sauce

dinner rolls

pumpkin pie with whip cream

Their loss.


----------



## wildoak (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmm, posted here once and it disappeared. Anyway, for Thanksgiving I am making........RESERVATIONS





Doing a family reunion for inlaws here on Saturday after, so we are going out with my family on Thanksgiving. It's an awesome buffet and we'll all be stuffed with no clean up LOL.

Jan


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm lucky as I won't be fixing anything but my mom will.



I volunteered to make

prime rib (I hate turkey) but my mom insisted that she fix the traditional turkey and such. My

dad is not long for the world and she wants everything to be perfect. Most of our family can make it

except for my brother and his family who live in Idaho. After dinner, we get to go over the WILL, oh yeah!

I can't wait.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Nov 14, 2009)

My daughter will come down from Santa Fe; FURRS will be 'cooking' for us!! Then if the weather is decent, I'll be able to drive a horse or two....if not, maybe watch some DVDs? I have just a few, but she has a good selection, can bring some down with her.

Margo


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't wait!

We are making apple brined turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, green salad with shrimp, rolls, fresh butter, apple-banana-cherry- almond salad, clam dip for appetizers and smoked oysters and clams.Marks loves the green bean casserole with the dried onions. (ewww) pumpkin and chocolate pies. And maybe make some mimosas for drinks!

I don't like the flavor of the brined juices in the gravy so about two weeks before, when we have chicken I take all the fresh bones and freeze them. Then the day before I get some turkey backs and pieces, bake them till they are brown, then boil them to make a gravy stock.


----------



## REO (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm sorry Debbie {{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is fixing some great eats.

I changed my mind on ham, I got a hankering for turkey. Gona try baking it breast down as suggested.

My 86 year old Mother will be here. Taking her out Black Friday to do some shopping and get in the Christmas spirit. Listen to Christmas music and sing along. Lol.

Sending blessings and hope all of you have a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Debbie, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Zora (Nov 25, 2009)

We're having two Turkey drumsticks, Homemade Apple/Cranberry/Orange sauce, Mashed potatoes, Peas, Gravy and Wild Rice. Then for desert we're having Pumpkin Pie and vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Nov 25, 2009)

We are having turkey, stuffing, mashed potates, green beans with bread crumbs on top, cranberrys, gravy and apple pie and ice cream


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 26, 2009)

This is my favorite holiday!! It is so fun to get together with friends and family.

We are having:

Turkey

Stuffing

Cranberry Sauce

Candied Yams

Mashed potatoes and gravy

Broccolli & Cheese sauce

Rolls

Deviled Eggs

A tray with veggies- olives, pickles, celery with creme cheese

Pumpkin and Apple pie

I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....

Everything we make, including the cranberry sauce, is made from scratch or fresh- no premade stuff here! We even dry the bread for stuffing, etc...... YUM!!! Can't wait!!

Hey, those frog eyes sound pretty good. I had something with that name but it was different- little round crackers with creme cheese and a green olive with a pimento on top. They looked like they could be frog eyes, LOL


----------



## Marnie (Nov 26, 2009)

We are alone too so just going to our favorite restaurant for our turkey dinner. We did go last Saturday to my daughters, my son was there too, she made a big turkey dinner that was great but I'm a pig, I want more!


----------



## Shari (Nov 26, 2009)

There is no Thanksgiving for us this year.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 26, 2009)

I am sorry Shari. If you were closer you could come here.

Any news on the Spokane job?


----------



## Miniv (Nov 26, 2009)

Shari said:


> There is no Thanksgiving for us this year.



Shari.......WHY??? Is it because of the job situation? If you have gas money to get to us in Central Oregon.......AND sleeping bags.......you ARE WELCOME. Dinner is at 6:30........We have a huge turkey in the oven and plenty of other stuff(ing). And tomorrow I'll fill your gas tank to get you home! You have plenty of time to drive over the mountain if you get your rear in gear.

PLEASE JOIN US! Sounds like you need a "mini vacation"......pardon the pun.


----------



## Shari (Nov 26, 2009)

No word on the Spokane job but I am keeping my fingers crossed... toes too for that matter. But if they don't call by friday at the end of next week... will assume that no offer will be forth coming and put our wee place up for sale. Problem with that is a whole lot of places in this area are for sale.

Yes, sadly its because of DH being laid off. Been able to keep us going for nearly 12 months now but there are no more rabbits to pull out of my hat. Have enough basic food for both us and the animals but nothing special.

MA... you are making me sniffle, with your very, very generous offer!!!! If I saw it sooner, we might of been able to make a day trip out. My other issue for travel... is I have to be here to feed the horses. Don't have anyone close that would do it for me. But major,major hugs to you.




IF you were closer... we would of been happy to come.


----------

